# Natural Fet



## JuicyQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Help

Am doing natural Fet and having a crisis of confidence in clinic. Nurses don,t seem sure on protocol for natural cycle and consultants all have slightly different ideas.

Detected LH surge at midday today. They have scheduled my day 3 transfer for SAturday. They have told me to take cyclogest from today.

If they are thinking I have ovulated today why isn,t my day 3 transfer on FRiday.

cOuld anyone tell what their timings were during natural FET - just so I can stress even more!

I am only doing this cycle to have closure on my embryos - know I should be positive but am feeling particularly negative at the moment.

I just seem to be moaning on this site at the moment- need to give myself a good kick in the proverbial and trust the professionals- difficult though cause this time last week I was told this cycle was looking pretty rubbish due to thin lining - it's now over 9 with a good size follicle.

J xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Juicy, 

I haven't had natural FET but I thinkthere is an extra day added to account for fertilisation - day 0 as it were! 

Several FF'ers from my clinic have had BFP's and now babies from natural FET- so it definitely can work well, 

Your lining sounds great- imagine it getting ready for that embie to snuggle in, apparently the progesterone helps make lots of implantation sites for the embie, they gradually develop up to day 5/6 when embie is ready to implant! 

Good luck and enjoy being PUPO on sat

Livity K


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
dont worry, I think all is ok. If you detected your LH surge yeasterday, you would be ovulatiing today(next day) so its alright to to have the transfer on Saturday if day 3 embies.
A lining of 9mm is great  wish it was mine!
Good luck for Saturday
Danni xxxx


----------



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi i just wanted to add that i had a natural FET last month, they detected my surge on the saturday and had my transfer on the wednesday so they days sound about right & i got a bfp!  so good luck and stay postive   !

good luck

bondgirl x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've had 2 natural FETs and your timing sounds correct.

The LH surge isn't actual ovulation, it happens before ovulation.....you'd normally ovulate around 36 hours after the definite LH surge.  If you got LH surge on 14th then you should ovulate around 15th/16th (Thurs)....and if your embies are 3 days old then having embies put back on Saturday is pretty much spot on for timing.

Actually, with FET there is a bit more leeway when it comes to the transfer....

Our clinic don't use OPKs to determine ovulation, they prefer doing regular scans throughout your cycle as helps give them a clearer picture of exactly what's going on with follicles and womb lining.

With first natural FET I had scan as close to cd1 as possible...so had one on cd2.  Not the most pleasant of scans as you can imagine but my consultant likes to ensure that there are no cysts on ovaries and womb lining shedding properly.  I ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month but they wanted to check developing follies so I had more scans on cd9, cd11 & cd14 and to exactly time my ovulation, I had hcg trigger injection early hours (2am) of cd15...I then had ET on cd18 (so approx 2 days after I would've ovulated, assuming this happened about 36 hours after the HCG injection, and this would've been later than my "natural" ovulation).  So the timing was 2 day old embies put back 2 days after ovulation.

The reason I had more scans with 1st FET was because on cd9 I had 4 follicles (2 at 9mm, 1 at 10mm & 1 at 11mm) and they were concerned I may naturally release more than one egg (which I do sometimes)...  Luckily by cd11 I only had 1 dominant follie at 14mm !!  (The sonographer even asked if I was on fertility drugs but I wasn't !!)

With 2nd natural FET I had scan on cd3, cd12 and then by time went for scan evening of cd14 I'd already ovulated that morning !! My womb lining was a little thin (just under 8mm which is the minimum they like) so I was prescribed some oestrogen tabs (HRT - Climeval) to help thicken it up and then I went back for a scan on cd17...all was fine with womb lining by then and so I had ET on cd18 again (but 4 days after ovulation).

I was concerned that with the 2nd FET my embies were 2 days old but I was having them transferred 4 days after ovulation but consultant assured me that with FET there is a tiny amount of leeway so was fine to transfer the embies slightly later but when womb lining was better for me.....and I'd been on progesterone support from ovulation (plus my own natural progesterone from the egg released during ovulation) onwards as additional support....with 2nd FET I also had 2 shots of HCG injections during 2ww as extra support.


Anyway, looks like you're doing well with this FET, a nice thick womb lining already   

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## JuicyQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for your replies - you have really reassured me.

This was supposed to be a stress free cycle because its without drugs - however the first consultant was so pessimistic that my husband and I had a big row over whether we should continue. We decided to for peace of mind and my follicle grew and lining thickened so it was totally the right thing to do. 
The second consultant I saw appeared to see my appointment as the biggest inconvenience and couldn't have been more rude to me - I went home in tears so I think this has contributed to my negativity. Anyway I'm not seeing anyone til transfer on Saturday so am feeling much happier.

Now as for the LH surge - I was aware that the LH surge occurs 36 hours prior to ovulation but at my clinic (I have just found out) that they think it takes that long to get in to the urine (so when you're testing urine you probably get the surge on the day of ovulation Hence them starting me on cyclogest on the day of surge. 
All thats going through my head is yikes perhaps I'm not really infertile and was just relying on predictor sticks wrongly  

Anyway we'll see what Saturday brings

xx


----------

